# Anything Homemade Swap



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Last call to sign up for the Anything Homemade Swap. This is my favourite swap of the year. Please come join us!

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/anything-handmade-swap-sign-up.566053/


----------

